# ipad et tri de photo



## carlostropico (18 Novembre 2010)

bonjour à tous,
je suis en pleine réflexion pour l'achat d'un ipad.
un des points est de me permettre de trier les photos pendant mes déplacement, d'où ma question, je sais que l'on peut importer les photos, mais je ne trouve rien sur l'export...
est-il possible une fois le tri fait d'exporter par le kit USB vers un disque dur externe? ou simplement de retransférer vers une carte mémoire?
ou les photos une fois sur l'ipad, ne sont elles uniquement synchronisable vers un ordi?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## arbaot (18 Novembre 2010)

sans jaillbreak transfert uniquement vers ordi en usb  ou autre device en Wifi(avec appli tierce)
pour le classement des photos prévoir une app tierce celle fourni avec l'ipad est une visionneuse

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/photo-sort-for-ipad-organize/id369610590?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/photo-share-photo-transfer/id334181910?mt=8
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/photospread/id375619995?mt=8


----------



## chti (19 Novembre 2010)

Ou alors utiliser l'appui de picasa (web album) pour uploader...


----------



## carlostropico (21 Novembre 2010)

ok,
mais je veux surtout savoir s'il existe un moyen d'exporter les photos par l'adaptateur usb sur un disque dur externe?


----------



## Gwen (21 Novembre 2010)

Non, pour le moment, cela n'existe pas.


----------



## carlostropico (21 Novembre 2010)

merci gwen de ta réponse!
bonne journée


----------



## sebas_ (7 Août 2013)

Up... Est ce que ca existe maintenant, en 2013?


----------

